# Toy suggestions



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

The topic of possible toy usage came up. After 25 years of marriage, maybe it'll add some sparks. She got a small vibrator of sorts for a shower present and it was "around" for a few years and it was a good thing for her. It was shaped and painted like a large ladybug. Had one speed as I remember and when placed in the right place, magic was quick to happen. It died years ago. So in a discussion this morning I brought up the idea of getting something. To my surprise she was not against it per se, but does not want something dildo shaped - for reasons that at pretty much mental hang ups for her, but I see no raw on to push her at this point. She said she'd entertain the idea if I could find something innocuous looking. My mind initially went to Hitachi Magic Wand, but I'm open to suggestions. I do know high frequency is not her preference. 

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## whitewindmills (Jun 2, 2017)

How about the silver bullet (if it is still around)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Lego.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

I have no experience in this area, but I heard of something called the Hitachi Magic Wand that people really liked. I can only find knock-off imitations on Amazon. It's billed as a massager, but if you read the reviews, you'll see that people use it for other things and some really like it.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

The Hitachi is defunct. Some other manufacturer makes it now. It is much too intense for your wife.

My wife peruses lovehoney web site to shop for things, then points anything out to me if she might be interested in it. I have bought several things from them, and find them a good company to deal with. We have made a return and that went very smoothly.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh my god there are so many toys to pick from.

Make it a date drink some drinks and go to the adult book store shopping together and laugh and giggle and come home with a bag full of toys .

Get some off the wall stuff and try it out.

Or sit by the computer together shopping adam and eve web site.

Or if shes to shy and you can't get her to go with go alone. Take half a day off work and buy some toys buy a couple hell buy a dozen...lol byba little suitcase and call it the toy chest or the magic suitcase to store them in ....get one that locks.


Get a toy she can use on you. Viberating cockrings are cool.

Buy one every month call it tay of the mounth club members only!

Spice that bedroom up be conifident if one dosn't work good and if she don't like it laugh and giggle then throw it away.

Have fun with it take the lead!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

So many options. There is a small vibrator called a "pocket rocket" that is cheap and works pretty well. Small enough that you can use it during sex. A hitachi wand (not sure what it is called now) is VERY intense. It migth be better to try something gentler first. 

Some of the high quality ones from Lelo are great, but the are expensive, and would be a waste until you find out what works best.


----------



## Wolowitz (Mar 27, 2016)

cknpro said:


> The topic of possible toy usage came up. After 25 years of marriage, maybe it'll add some sparks. She got a small vibrator of sorts for a shower present and it was "around" for a few years and it was a good thing for her. It was shaped and painted like a large ladybug. Had one speed as I remember and when placed in the right place, magic was quick to happen. It died years ago. So in a discussion this morning I brought up the idea of getting something. To my surprise she was not against it per se, but does not want something dildo shaped - for reasons that at pretty much mental hang ups for her, but I see no raw on to push her at this point. She said she'd entertain the idea if I could find something innocuous looking. My mind initially went to Hitachi Magic Wand, but I'm open to suggestions. I do know high frequency is not her preference.
> 
> Thoughts? Thanks.


Together 19 years, married 15. We have been using all sorts of toys for the past 10 years at least. Here are my thoughts: Hitachi Magic Wand (or similar equivalent) - watched plenty of videos of women having massive out of body experience type orgasms. Got an equivalent from Lovehoney but wife couldn't get off as the vivrations were not direct enough. Tried it 3 or 4 times on different occasions. Tingle Tip - you put this on a compatible electric toothbrush. Wife found it amazing and we used it for years before we moved on. Clit vibes (Pocket Rocket type) - have owned about 3 over the years and all have been brilliant with a guaranteed orgasm after only a few minutes. Currently when she masturbates she uses the shower head as it's quite powerful or a soft cyberskin dildo with balls that she can rub against her clit. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Wolowitz said:


> Together 19 years, married 15. We have been using all sorts of toys for the past 10 years at least. Here are my thoughts: Hitachi Magic Wand (or similar equivalent) - watched plenty of videos of women having massive out of body experience type orgasms. Got an equivalent from Lovehoney but wife couldn't get off as the vivrations were not direct enough. Tried it 3 or 4 times on different occasions. Tingle Tip - you put this on a compatible electric toothbrush. Wife found it amazing and we used it for years before we moved on. Clit vibes (Pocket Rocket type) - have owned about 3 over the years and all have been brilliant with a guaranteed orgasm after only a few minutes. Currently when she masturbates she uses the shower head as it's quite powerful or a soft cyberskin dildo with balls that she can rub against her clit. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Tingle tip sounds interesting. She'd like the discreetness I think. Where might I find one?


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

WilliamM said:


> The Hitachi is defunct. Some other manufacturer makes it now. It is much too intense for your wife.
> 
> My wife peruses lovehoney web site to shop for things, then points anything out to me if she might be interested in it. I have bought several things from them, and find them a good company to deal with. We have made a return and that went very smoothly.


I can vouch for Lovehoney (UK, anyway). Good descriptions of items, all presented without being smutty or seedy. They have a helpful online service where you may talk quite frankly about what may suit. Best of itf is you can order several things and return what you do not want within a year, even if you tried them. We went a bit mad once and bought about a dozen items, kept 6 of them which tried and liked, sent back the other 6 which were not as pleasing and got fully refunded without quibble.


----------



## Wolowitz (Mar 27, 2016)

cknpro said:


> Tingle tip sounds interesting. She'd like the discreetness I think. Where might I find one?


If you Google 'tingletip' you should find their website.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hitatchi Magic Wand is a great starter... its not defunct and can be purchased still... 
They do sell an adapter that allows you to control the speed (incase its too much for her)

The great thing about it is that it works great on muscle pains too


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

My wife is a little toy-phobic as well.

We have a WeVibe. You can use it standalone or during intercourse as long as you don't mind the competition for space. It's shaped something like a horse shoe that hits a girl from both sides. Multiple speeds and vibration patterns.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Cletus said:


> My wife is a little toy-phobic as well.


My wife's mantra is "sex should be natural"

Toys are not natural. 

She has given it a go a couple times, but with no real success. Just not her thing.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> My wife's mantra is "sex should be natural"
> 
> Toys are not natural.
> 
> She has given it a go a couple times, but with no real success. Just not her thing.


Does that include no lube?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Steve1000 said:


> Does that include no lube?


Coconut oil is natural.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

Valentine's Day is just around the corner. Can't go wrong with a box of Godiva chocolates and a jar of the finest coconut oil >

Maybe you could put the new vibrating "Lady Bug" (or whatever toy you decide) _*with*_ the chocolates @cknpro? Kind of a cheesy/cutesy (ie not intimidating) way of presenting it to your wife? Don't forget the wine!


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Coconut oil is natural.


I see. Definitely a natural product.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

How about a Tonka truck?


Or a stretch armstrong.


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> How about a Tonka truck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the fact that I’m not as flexible as stretch Armstrong is part of the problem now....


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Cletus said:


> My wife is a little toy-phobic as well.
> 
> We have a WeVibe. You can use it standalone or during intercourse as long as you don't mind the competition for space. It's shaped something like a horse shoe that hits a girl from both sides. Multiple speeds and vibration patterns.


WeVibe has intrigued me for awhile. Thoughts on it?


Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Coconut oil is natural.


Recently suggested using coconut oil for fun time. Wife is leary as some internet results said its own anti-bacterial nature could upset vag's natural balance. Ever have any issues like this. Also what kind do you use?


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Have used coconut oil -both standard cooking type and high dollar organic unscented - for PIV and wife never has had any issues. She doesn’t like the coconut smell of Luana cooking type, but other than that we can’t tell the difference between the two for lubricant. It is easier to use in warm weather as it can be easily kept in a small tub by bedside and is close to liquified. Think lip balm size cosmetic tub. Cold weather requires a little work to get it warmed and liquid first. 
It does seem to last longer but is not a “slick” initially as other common type lubes.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> WeVibe has intrigued me for awhile. Thoughts on it?


It's got it's pluses and minuses. 

It's the only toy my wife likes. It looks nothing like a dildo. You control it with a remote or a small button under the external covering on one end. It has a smallish end that you insert that loops around to a slightly larger side for direct contact with the clitoris. It gets to all of the right spots simultaneously - the last time we used it manually, and she said "It's like there's a button in there that this thing just hits". My wife has always been easily orgasmic, even from PIV, but every once in a while and more lately she's needed a little boost. 

For her, it definitely does the job, either used alone or while I'm inside. I don't necessarily like it, but I don't can live with it. It doesn't interfere with intercourse since I'm not of above average girth. If you grind a bit during sex you can really press it against your woman, with good effect. I'll usually pull it out before the end since it is a little distracting once she has finished. 

It is a decent compromise for us.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Middle of Everything said:


> WeVibe has intrigued me for awhile. Thoughts on it?
> 
> Recently suggested using coconut oil for fun time. Wife is leary as some internet results said its own anti-bacterial nature could upset vag's natural balance. Ever have any issues like this. Also what kind do you use?


My wife has tried a few and seems to like them all. The only issue is most tend to solidify right around room temperature, so if it's cool in your home, you'll want to put it somewhere warm before you need it. Summer is never a problem.

This is what's currently on our nightstand. 100% virgin. Right. Not for long>


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

cknpro said:


> The topic of possible toy usage came up. After 25 years of marriage, maybe it'll add some sparks. She got a small vibrator of sorts for a shower present and it was "around" for a few years and it was a good thing for her. It was shaped and painted like a large ladybug. Had one speed as I remember and when placed in the right place, magic was quick to happen. It died years ago. So in a discussion this morning I brought up the idea of getting something. To my surprise she was not against it per se, but does not want something dildo shaped - for reasons that at pretty much mental hang ups for her, but I see no raw on to push her at this point. She said she'd entertain the idea if I could find something innocuous looking. My mind initially went to Hitachi Magic Wand, but I'm open to suggestions. I do know high frequency is not her preference.
> 
> Thoughts? Thanks.




I bought this for Mrs.CuddleBug recently and snuck it into her nightstand........:grin2:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B073PQ2H9S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

CuddleBug said:


> I bought this for Mrs.CuddleBug recently and snuck it into her nightstand........:grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B073PQ2H9S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Yeah... I’m afraid that’d be over the top for my gal. The “dildoish” shape would be offensive. I have about decided on a we-vibe touch. But I may try an inexpensive wand type first just so I’m not blowing a C- note for nothing. And with a wand type I could start elsewhere on her and move to the money spot as she warms up and it wouldn’t feel as weird to her maybe.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

cknpro said:


> Yeah... I’m afraid that’d be over the top for my gal. The “dildoish” shape would be offensive. I have about decided on a we-vibe touch. But I may try an inexpensive wand type first just so I’m not blowing a C- note for nothing. And with a wand type I could start elsewhere on her and move to the money spot as she warms up and it wouldn’t feel as weird to her maybe.



- I tried......hehe.

- And the toy isn't as big as you might think. It's also quiet and water resistant, shower time.....

- The we vibe is also a great choice. Let me know how she likes it. I might buy one.


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Well, We tried a little vibrating egg toy. Total bust. Had great sex anyway though


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

I’m glad I read this. I’m pretty toy phobic myself. I don’t even like the word dildo. Lol. 
I did have a bullet thing years ago that I liked though.

My poor husband asked me if we could have a sex timeout until Wednesday. Maybe I should get over my phobia and start toy shopping.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, dildo is a silly word anyway.

Mary only has toys for external stimulation. 

Someone pointed out in another thread about toys that lubricants should be called a toy.

So we have 

organic unscented coconut oil, 

padded leather wrist cuffs with a soft cotton rope, 

and some vibrators made for external use. I guess that's established by the fact they are more round instead of cylindrical. I guess.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Clone a willy.

Then you can say its just like me...perfect shape and size!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Personal said:


> Lego.


:grin2:


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

there are "butterfly" vibrators that do not penetrate at all. maybe one of those.

also, do not short change simple things like a blindfold, feather, velcro handcuffs, some gentle nipple clamps...and so on. Maybe her aversion to a dildo is her trying to tell you to not concentrate on her vagina so much?


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> there are "butterfly" vibrators that do not penetrate at all. maybe one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> also, do not short change simple things like a blindfold, feather, velcro handcuffs, some gentle nipple clamps...and so on. Maybe her aversion to a dildo is her trying to tell you to not concentrate on her vagina so much?



Maybe... she tried to embrace the egg, it just didn’t do it for her. We never inserted it though, she did try holding between her legs. But she’ll generally tell me that the only thing she wants inside her cabinet is my penis. She’ll accept some digital insertion on occasion but not preferred as foreplay. She’s very much a clit girl. 
Honestly I think it was as much a timing issue as anything. And it wasn’t very powerful. Then it would not turn off so I chunked it. Inexpensive so no big loss. 

I still have a wand in transit somewhere. I’m going to try to introduce it more strategically, if at all maybe. I also have an upscale dice set that arrived. I’ve not introduced those at all. Waiting for the right time, problem is I’m not sure I’ll know when that is  I think I should wait a few days. 

Yesterday was not typical for her mood. She was very desirous on her own. She had just “come back”, her words, from a period, the first she’s had in 5-6 months. She really wanted me it seems after things got started. She accommodated my clumsy attempt at the toy, but it was not executed well and the physical was not her priority. It seems she was mostly into the emotional part - which is a change and kinda threw me off track. But I LOVED what transpired once we got past the toy debacle. It may be that I need to reconnoiter a little bit now to see where she is headed and re-examine my whole attitude and approach to sex in general and prepare to modify as needed if she is truly trying to do some things within herself. Toys are in no part a requirement for me, just a thought for possible spice. I think for her, if she is not chasing an O for herself, they all will likely suffer the same ho-humm review. So this toy idea may be a wild goose chase. Toys can’t make her want an O or seek one in and of themselves. Having a tool doesn’t make you want to fix the car if it ain’t broke. 

But games I think could play out differently. They could inject some levity. That has always served us well in the past when we could laugh or joke around sexual activity. The most she has ever laughed is when I brought my Madden impression to the bed. “Now here’s a guy who like his wife’s p****.....”  (Frank Calliendo fans will understand.)


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey, the coconut oil was in this thread.

Vaginas are wonderful, but every part of a woman is wonderful. 

My wife’s erogenous zones, in order, are her brain, clitoris, and her lips. No wonder kissing her is so much fun.


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

WilliamM said:


> Hey, the coconut oil was in this thread.
> 
> Vaginas are wonderful, but every part of a woman is wonderful.
> 
> My wife’s erogenous zones, in order, are her brain, clitoris, and her lips. No wonder kissing her is so much fun.



My wife used to be big on kissing. Then that waned. But yesterday, and the last couple of times come to think of it, she focused a lot on kissing, specifically requesting it. So I am thinking somethings up with her .... and I like it!


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok - the wand finally showed up. I think it has potential. But I need help on how to introduce it since I bungled the other up so. The air is ripe for sex tonight ad I'm feeling it, had a good workout today and am feeling pumped. On second thought, tonight may not be the best time since my sons getting in late for a visit and I may be crashing by then - so, that'll give me time to review some suggestions. This is a medium sized pink rubberized rechargeable with multi-speed and programming. Quiet and fairly strong. What are some good low key approaches?


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

cknpro said:


> Ok - the wand finally showed up. I think it has potential.


If you got it second-hand, wipe it down a little first. Report back with your findings in any case.


----------

